# impossible hard water stains



## jhkramer (Nov 3, 2013)

When I had my tank set up previously I had one of those backdrops taped to the back of my tank. Somehow, probably fish splashing, I got water between the glass and backdrop. This eventually evaporated and left stains. Now after I moved a set up my tank I must of put what was previously the back side to the front and now there are very distracting stains on the front. I've tried razor blades, vinegar, window cleaner and even calcium/ lime remover with a scrubbing pad and its still there! I've successfully removed stains before but this one is proving most difficult. Any suggestions? My next step is to get some CLR and hope it works.


----------



## jhkramer (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone ever try a fine steel wool? I'm concerned this may scratch the glass though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

steel wool will scratch. Let me know how CLR works. Often thought of that myself.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have that problem/w a SS stock pot as the result of using it to humidify the house. The water here has fairly large amounts of calcium and it's now on the inside of this pot from simmering water to humidify the house and nothing has worked well on it. The bulk
of the calcium came off when I put pure Vinegar in it for days and scrubbed/w the green scrub pads for Walmat. But they can
scratch and they now sell "non-scratch" ones that are blue in the same place at the Mart.
I noticed that a little come off every time I decide to scrub it more. But only time/work/w vinegar seems to do anything.
What color/appearance does the backdrop have ? A not 100%/permanent solution could be to just spray paint the back but you
would need to paint it black in order to hide as much as possible of the stains as it could. Just a thought.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you do decide to use CLR, pick a small spot and try. Wait a day to make sure it doesn't do anything to the surface of the glass. I was always afraid that it would cause some type of cloudiness to the area and obstruct the view. Maybe it doesn't?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I've etched several glass lids with CLR, even diluted, so I would absolutely not use that on a tank. If it really is just calcium buildup then vinegar and eventually scraping with a new razor blade should take it off. Getting a good paint scraper handle (less than $5) for the razor blade will make scraping safer and easier.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Green (carbide impregnated) scotch brite pads will do some very minor scratching if you press really hard, but it takes trying. The blue scotch brite pads won't scratch much of anything, but they don't really do much cleaning of hard compounds either as they lack the impregnated carbide.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Sometimes hard water will actually etch the glass, so removing it is impossible unless you know something about glassmaking. Best suggestion was painting the back.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just live with it. Only one of my tanks is free of them and it is the only one bought brand new.


----------



## jhkramer (Nov 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I just live with it. Only one of my tanks is free of them and it is the only one bought brand new.


I might have to. It just sucks its right in the middle of the front glass


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

When you use a razor blade, can you feel the "stain"? If it is rough or raised, it can be removed with lots of time and vinegar or CLR. I had one I cleaned up this way, but it took a long time. If you can't "feel" the "stain", it can not be removed. Hubby bought me a used 20gal long. It has two sides that are permenantly stained. Just put them to the "unseem" sides. Sure hope you can get it fixed. Pictures might help.

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

jhkramer said:


> Now after I moved a set up my tank I must of put what was previously the back side to the front and now there are very distracting stains on the front.


How about draining it and turning it around?You don't have to look at the stains even if they don't come off.I really think with a good handle on a razor blade scraper and some elbow grease it will come off.Use a sponge soaked in vinnegar to wet it every time you get a little off.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

What kind of vinegar are you using? White vinegar with at least 5% acidity will work best. I always use Heinz white vinegar (most cheaper off brands don't seem to work as well) and have had good luck removing calcium build up but you must "soak" the stain for awhile..Coralbandit's idea of a sponge soaked with vinegar is a good idea. Maybe try taping it somehow over the stain, leaving it for a good while, then using a new razor blade to scrape it? If the stain is not raised where you can feel it, the calcium most likely has etched the glass (as what vreugy posted) and no amount of vinegar or scrubbing will remove it.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Paper towels soaked in vinegar tend to stick nicely to aquarium sides as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone tried a dab of Brasso?


----------

